# limp mode



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

my friends 2009 outlandermax 800 will run great and for no reason it will go in to limp mode and say low oil. we check oil and its perfect once it starts doing this if you hit the gas while in park the speedometer will jump up as if he was moveing. would a weak battery cause computer malfunction.


----------

